# Satelite 119



## docquesting (Mar 7, 2006)

I asked a local installer if I could get Turner South on FTA. According to him its on a Satelite named 119. I asked which company operated it such as Echostar or Galaxy ect. He just said it only went by 119. Doesnt make sence why he would tell me a story if he is. Any clues if that is correct or any comments at all?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

The only way to get Turner South is to subscribe to it through either satellite or cable. You live in Georgia which is one of the few states it is available in.


----------



## Writer (Mar 30, 2006)

docquesting said:


> I asked a local installer if I could get Turner South on FTA. According to him its on a Satelite named 119. I asked which company operated it such as Echostar or Galaxy ect. He just said it only went by 119. Doesnt make sence why he would tell me a story if he is. Any clues if that is correct or any comments at all?


The satellite at 119 is Echostar (Dishnetwork).


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

If he was really using "Turner South" and "FTA" in the same sentence, maybe he doesn't like to call it Echostar 7 because that reminds him that someone actually owns that programming and expects viewers to pay for it. Just my conjecture, of course. 

Dang, I sure wish pirates would come up with a better name for their illegal "hobby" instead of muddying the hundreds of legitimate free-to-air channels.


----------



## docquesting (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks Writer had a feeling it was somthing like that.

Ahuh I feel your pain as well lol. So I could pay for just that channel then perhaps and get it through my fta receiver?


----------



## rvd420 (Mar 10, 2003)

docquesting said:


> Thanks Writer had a feeling it was somthing like that.
> 
> Ahuh I feel your pain as well lol. So I could pay for just that channel then perhaps and get it through my fta receiver?


Nope

You couldn't legally get it with your FTA box...even if you subscribe.

It would be nice for Dish to sell subscription to people who buy FTA boxes and the Nagra CAM Module


----------

